# National Geographic Wild



## Rikinky (Mar 4, 2010)

Fox Reality Channel Choice Will be re-branded to National Geographic Wild on March 29, 2010. (Wikipedia Source).
Where is it?
I guess this was more Bullcrap lies and empty promises being feed to everyone. and this isn't even a HD Channel. 
For everyone holding their breath on anything new. ..... Well ....:hurah:


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Google is your friend.


----------



## Rikinky (Mar 4, 2010)

Ed Campbell said:


> Google is your friend.


HuH?


----------



## radiomandc (Jul 22, 2009)

Look at the guide. They are scheduled to switch over this evening like around 8:00pm. Most channels when they flip formats debut during prime time. Stay calm.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Let me help you (from my own Google Search): http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/358340-NatGeo_Wild_To_Replace_Fox_Reality.php?rssid=20065

No amount of Google in the world has let me understand your "lies and bullcrap" statement, though. Care to explain your overwrought emotions about the Reality Channel ceasing operations?


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

radiomandc said:


> Look at the guide. They are scheduled to switch over this evening like around 8:00pm. Most channels when they flip formats debut during prime time. Stay calm.


My guide shows no such thing.


----------



## bamaweather (Jan 18, 2009)

The switchover occurred on many providers at 8am ET/7am CT. Is DirecTV still showing Fox Reality?


----------



## Rikinky (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes it is channel 250. and I see nothing in my guide about it switching this evening.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Who cares? It is just a name change. The channel is still there.


----------



## lee78221 (Sep 25, 2007)

DodgerKing said:


> Who cares? It is just a name change. The channel is still there.


Is it? I went to http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/animals And it says "Tell DirecTV you want NatGeo Wild"



Taltizer said:


> http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/10087/1043476-67.stm
> 
> Nat Geo Wild will be carried on Channel 18 on traditional Comcast systems and on Channel 165 in former Adelphia areas and on Channel 132 on Verizon's FiOS TV. Armstrong cable has no plans to carry Nat Geo Wild. As of deadline, the satellite companies were still negotiating about carriage of the channel, however both currently carry Fox Reality Channel, which would seem like the logical first place to look for Nat Geo Wild: Channel 250 on DirecTV and Channel 190 on DISH Network.
> 
> Read more: http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/10087/1043476-67.stm#ixzz0jYYjTyYS


----------



## radiomandc (Jul 22, 2009)

Look at this same website. It doesn't show programming for the channel until 7pm.

http://animals.nationalgeographic.c...&plckScript=blogScript&plckElementId=blogDest

Maybe I am missing something?


----------



## bamaweather (Jan 18, 2009)

radiomandc said:


> Look at this same website. It doesn't show programming for the channel until 7pm.
> 
> http://animals.nationalgeographic.c...&plckScript=blogScript&plckElementId=blogDest
> 
> Maybe I am missing something?


If you change days, it does the same thing.

I'm telling you, it's on right now, just not on DirecTV.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

When did Directv ever promise Nat Geo Wild? You sure get worked up over TV.


----------



## Rikinky (Mar 4, 2010)

It's the principle of falling up with your promises and release dates. Here is another joke according to the same source. ESPNUHD is supposed to launch wednesday March 31st, however we all know by now that this isn't going to happen. So when they boast about all the capacity, and HD Channels, and blah blah . and don't provide what they are boasting it looks real stupid and just plain silly to be honest. And before all you guys respond with this famous phrase" That was before the delay of D12" we all know they have the capacity right now to add a handfull of channels that they originally promised. Anyway all I'm saying is that this whole anticipation stuff is getting pretty old when it seems that as of lately it's hard to take anything to the bank that is being said that is "coming soon" . If your telling everyone your going to do this or that at a certain time than make it happen. If you know ahead of time that there is a chance it won't than shut your mouth! Geez!. Wake me up when something actually exciting has happened. :sleeping:


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I guess I just don't get it. It's not like a promised kidney transplant not showing up on time, it's just entertainment.


----------



## Rikinky (Mar 4, 2010)

JeffBowser said:


> I guess I just don't get it. It's not like a promised kidney transplant not showing up on time, it's just entertainment.


If you were paying for a dialisis for your kidney every month and the hospital promised to bring you the necessary supplies but instead never fell thru with it wouldn't you be a little upset? Now obviously this analogy is a little extreme however for us Home Theatre and entertainment junkies or anyone who pays good money every month to their Satellite or Cable operator, I guarantee it matters to them. Just a thought..


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Show me where we were promised Nat Geo Wild? If you are so upset over "promises," then you might not want to ever get on the internet again...it's full of rumors and promises.


----------



## Rikinky (Mar 4, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Show me where we were promised Nat Geo Wild? If you are so upset over "promises," then you might not want to ever get on the internet again...it's full of rumors and promises.


Ok maybe the word "Promises" is stretching it a bit. with D* lately anyway. However it was posted on Wikipedia and I also saw a commercial for the channel not to long ago. Anyway another prime example in recent adds from D* they are implying that the following channels are availible in HD. Travel Channel, Cspan 1, and 2, Goltv, Msnbc to name a few. These channels were placed in the High Def Channel lineup in several Sunday Newspaper Adds and once again not only is this false advertisement it is also gas in the fire to those who have been waiting for Travel Channel and others of the like for a couple of years now.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Rikinky said:


> It's the principle of falling up with your promises and release dates. Here is another joke according to the same source. ESPNUHD is supposed to launch wednesday March 31st, however we all know by now that this isn't going to happen. So when they boast about all the capacity, and HD Channels, and blah blah . and don't provide what they are boasting it looks real stupid and just plain silly to be honest. And before all you guys respond with this famous phrase" That was before the delay of D12" we all know they have the capacity right now to add a handfull of channels that they originally promised. Anyway all I'm saying is that this whole anticipation stuff is getting pretty old when it seems that as of lately it's hard to take anything to the bank that is being said that is "coming soon" . If your telling everyone your going to do this or that at a certain time than make it happen. If you know ahead of time that there is a chance it won't than shut your mouth! Geez!. Wake me up when something actually exciting has happened. :sleeping:


I am confused??

Show me where DirecTV so much as mentioned this channel.. If they have, I certainly haven't seen it.

I think it would be best to just understand that there will be NO new HD channels until D12 goes operational. That has been repeated over and over again and is the only comment that matters.

I find it difficult that people can get worked up over this when in fact DirecTV has made absolutely zero comment about this channel. In fact the only "official" statement made so far about this channel came from the channel itself where they said they were in negotiations with both Dish and DirecTV. Even they didn't claim to have a carriage agreement as yet.

So what is the issue here? Your desire for instant gratification on this channel has no basis in reality.


----------



## Rikinky (Mar 4, 2010)

LarryFlowers said:


> I am confused??
> 
> Show me where DirecTV so much as mentioned this channel.. If they have, I certainly haven't seen it.
> 
> ...


The channel is scheduled to launch in the United States on March 29, 2010, replacing Fox Reality Channel. National Geographic Wild's official website says the switchover will occur at 8:00 AM EDT. Quote from Natgeo Wild Wikipedia
and Directv Wikipedia states the same. But let me guess I can't believe what Wikipedia says right? So let me see I can't believe Directv, Wikipedia, or 98% of the rumors that fly. Sad! I guess we will get what we get when we get it, and have to except it. Bottom Line. Afterall were just the paying customers.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Wikipedia & a commercial were the sources? :lol: FYI...Anyone can edit wiki info.

The newspaper ad never said they were in HD. It was all how you interpenetrate it...far from false advertising.


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

Wikipedia is nice, but if you can't find an official D* press release, then the launch is just a rumor.

http://investor.directv.com/releases.cfm


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Rikinky said:


> However it was posted on Wikipedia


This is the 1st issue....


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Rikinky said:


> The channel is scheduled to launch in the United States on March 29, 2010, replacing Fox Reality Channel. National Geographic Wild's official website says the switchover will occur at 8:00 AM EDT. Quote from Natgeo Wild Wikipedia
> and Directv Wikipedia states the same. But let me guess I can't believe what Wikipedia says right? So let me see I can't believe Directv, Wikipedia, or 98% of the rumors that fly. Sad! I guess we will get what we get when we get it, and have to except it. Bottom Line. Afterall were just the paying customers.


So let me make sure I understand this...

1. DirecTV has not issued a press release with any info regarding this channel
2. Our own satelliteracer has never mentioned this channel
3. The channel in question's own web site says they are in negotiations with Dish and DirecTV.
4. The Wikipedia article on this channel does not even mention DirecTV.

Or in other words...
1. Wikipedia says nothing about DirecTV carrying this channel now or ever.
2. National Geographic Wild's own web site says they are in negotiations

And from this you somehow drew the impression that DirecTV would carry this channel today. :nono2:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I actually thought Reality was completely going away, like Discovery Home became Planet Green. DirecTV didn't have a choice in the matter.

I do hope we get this in HD eventually, if the Nat Geo Wild show I saw on beavers was basically what this channel is, that was quite fascinating. I don't think I'd bother in SD.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh boy. Did you really miss my point that completely?



Rikinky said:


> If you were paying for a dialisis for your kidney every month and the hospital promised to bring you the necessary supplies but instead never fell thru with it wouldn't you be a little upset? Now obviously this analogy is a little extreme however for us Home Theatre and entertainment junkies or anyone who pays good money every month to their Satellite or Cable operator, I guarantee it matters to them. Just a thought..


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Rikinky, you rely on Wikipedia way too much. Try another news source for once like Google News.

Also a general rule, if there's no DirecTV press release or actual news story about an official carriage deal, we're probably not getting the channel in question.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

I am waiting til tonight or tomorrow, then I will get upset.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

curt8403 said:


> I am waiting til tonight or tomorrow, then I will get upset.


Upset over what? The fact that DirecTV didn't give you a channel they never said they would give you?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Time for some new avatars!


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Upset over what? The fact that DirecTV didn't give you a channel they never said they would give you?


 just read it was coming. maybe someday, either way I am fine. Let's anticipate the Tiger channel.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Rikinky said:


> I guess we will get what we get when we get it, and have to except it. Bottom Line. Afterall were just the paying customers.


Yep you finally admit it! LOL 

And yes just paying customers, not share holders. :hurah:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

BTW, who does have this channel? I looked on their webpage and it says DirecTV doesn't have it, Dish doesn't have it and Comcast in my area doesn't have it. It claimed Fios did but it gave me no channel number.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow, another channel about beavers. Can't wait. Between sports animals and bugs ..... we need more.


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Many news sources state March 31st is the date!*

On March 31, the Fox Reality Channel will officially die and turn into Nat Geo Wild, a spin-off of the National Geographic Channel, which itself airs some strong unscripted TV.

From 1st April 2010, Fox Reality Channel will cease to exist and will become Nat Geo Wild (an offshoot of National Geographic Channel), focusing on original and archive wildlife programs.


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sunday, March 28, 2010
By Rob Owen, *Pittsburgh Post-Gazette*

PASADENA, Calif. -- On Monday Fox Reality Channel ceases to exist, replaced by a furrier, more animalistic reality: Nat Geo Wild, a spin-off of National Geographic Channel.

As of deadline, *the satellite companies were still negotiating about carriage of the channel, *however both currently carry Fox Reality Channel, which would seem like the logical first place to look for Nat Geo Wild: Channel 250 on DirecTV.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Rikinky said:


> Ok maybe the word "Promises" is stretching it a bit. with D* lately anyway. However it was posted on Wikipedia.....[snip]


OK, I see the problem now.

For future reference, DIRECTV never has and never will announce/promise/advertise upcoming channel changes or additions via a wikipedia page that anyone in the world can update.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

cartrivision said:


> OK, I see the problem now.
> 
> For future reference, DIRECTV never has and never will announce/promise/advertise upcoming channel changes or additions via a wikipedia page that anyone in the world can update.


Most info on Wikipedia is sourced to reliable publications like newspapers/news sites, magazines, etc. If its found to to be false its taken down or rewritten so that the statements are more accurate. Don't shoot the messenger.

The original news articles that reported the switchover back in October and (subsequent rehashings) implied that everyone who has Fox Reality would automatically get Nat Geo Wild. This obviously wasn't the case, NGW wants new carriage agreements. The journalists most likely weren't told this.


----------



## lee78221 (Sep 25, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> BTW, who does have this channel? I looked on their webpage and it says DirecTV doesn't have it, Dish doesn't have it and Comcast in my area doesn't have it. It claimed Fios did but it gave me no channel number.


Time Warner cable does, they changed over this morning I believe.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

lee78221 said:


> Time Warner cable does, they changed over this morning I believe.


Uverse does too, I checked


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Most info on Wikipedia is sourced to reliable publications like newspapers/news sites, magazines, etc. If its found to to be false its taken down or rewritten so that the statements are more accurate. Don't shoot the messenger.
> 
> The original news articles that reported the switchover back in October and (subsequent rehashings) implied that everyone who has Fox Reality would automatically get Nat Geo Wild. This obviously wasn't the case, NGW wants new carriage agreements. The journalists most likely weren't told this.


This is not the way a public company communicates information. We all know of information on Wikipedia that was dead wrong for a certain period of time.


----------



## bamaweather (Jan 18, 2009)

Comcast had the SD feed at launch in my area.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> Wow, another channel about beavers. Can't wait. Between sports animals and bugs ..... we need more.


I wound up watching a bit of Fox Reality this morning while reading about this. That channel seemed to be about beavers, too. :lol:


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

gregjones said:


> This is not the way a public company communicates information. We all know of information on Wikipedia that was dead wrong for a certain period of time.


I never said DirecTV wrote them; and I doubt any DirecTV employees are assigned to editing Wikipedia. But the person who did write the *news articles* made us jump to conclusions though. Headlines like "Fox Reality Will Morph Into Nat Geo Wild In 2010" make the reader believe everyone who had Fox Reality will automatically get Nat Geo Wild. *They left out the most important detail*: each provider has to negotiate new carriage deals. Poor journalism IMO.


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

And go to their website: http://www.foxreality.com/ - Don't know why it's still on the air then. This whole situation is confusing. They're done, but they're not.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

marker101 said:


> And go to their website: http://www.foxreality.com/ - Don't know why it's still on the air then. This whole situation is confusing. They're done, but they're not.


For some reason they're still broadcasting FRC to carriers who didn't reach a carriage deal for NGW, as opposed to a blank channel or something.

We can "request D* add NGW" at NGW's site though (like they ever helps).


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Most info on Wikipedia is sourced to reliable publications like newspapers/news sites, magazines, etc.


They are? That's not my experience with Wikipedia.



Coca Cola Kid said:


> I never said DirecTV wrote them; and I doubt any DirecTV employees are assigned to editing Wikipedia. But the person who did write the *news articles* made us jump to conclusions though. Headlines like "Fox Reality Will Morph Into Nat Geo Wild In 2010" make the reader believe everyone who had Fox Reality will automatically get Nat Geo Wild. *They left out the most important detail*: each provider has to negotiate new carriage deals. Poor journalism IMO.


I see... so the Wikipedia entry in question was sourced to an UNreliable publication.


----------



## johnner1999 (Aug 30, 2003)

CableVision will start showing both the SD and HD feeds for this cool channel in Mid April. I wish and hope DirecTV starts to add some HD soon and this should be in the list! It looks like a great channel!

John


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> Wow, another channel about beavers. Can't wait. Between sports animals and bugs ..... we need more.


Now, now. I never thought of them creating new ecosystems with their dams, building canals and that the dens were so well constructed, a grown bear could stand on top and it not budge.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

If Directv picks up NG-Wild in replacement for Reality, maybe they'll move it to 281 after they move the HD+Pack channels at the end of April. That way it'll be next to Animal Planet instead of Comedy.


----------



## T-Hefner (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm almost positive we are going to have to wait until D12 is operational til we see Nat Geo Wild. I really hope they add this one, and a bunch of other HD channels soon after D12 is up. 

I keep hoping channel 250 will switch over, but I'm betting on nothing til d12 is lit up


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

cartrivision said:


> They are? That's not my experience with Wikipedia.


Well in my experience most info is well very sourced. The good thing about it is if you see something you know isn't true, you're free to change it. And people that knowingly and repeatedly put up false info are usually blocked/banned.



cartrivision said:


> I see... so the Wikipedia entry in question was sourced to an UNreliable publication.


I didn't say that, stop twisting my words. Multichannel News is probably the best source for TV industry news on the net. I just said this particular story was missing one vital piece of info and therefore the info included was misinterpreted.


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

I just want to know how long Fox Reality Channel will keep a feed of that channel going....since it doesn't exist!


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

marker101 said:


> I just want to know how long Fox Reality Channel will keep a feed of that channel going....since it doesn't exist!


Its just a recorded loop of archived programming for providers like D* and E* that haven't reached a carriage deal. Nick GAS was still on E* like like a year or 2 after it was shut down.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

T-Hefner said:


> I'm almost positive we are going to have to wait until D12 is operational til we see Nat Geo Wild.


The HD version, yes. Nothing is stopping the SD version, since it's replacing an existing channel.


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

The National Geographic Society and Fox Networks Group-owned Nat Geo Wild channel officially launched yesterday (March 29) with carriage commitments from cable operators representing nearly 40 million cable subscribers, according to Fox executives.
Nat Geo Wild -- an adaptation of an existing international Nat Geo service that will offer mostly animal-based content - *will get the majority of its carriage from a takeover at the end of the month of the channel slot left by the departure of the nearly 50 million-subscriber Fox Reality Channel.* In addition, Nat Geo Wild has also reached a carriage agreement with Cablevision Systems Corp., although it's unclear when the MSO will launch the channel or how many Cablevision subscribers will receive it.
*Reality Channel affiliates DirecTv and MediaCom have yet to complete a carriage deal for Nat Geo Wild*, although a Fox Networks Group spokesman said the network is "discussing the launch of the network" with both distributors.
"The premiere of Nat Geo Wild to nearly 40 million subscribers is one of the most successful and widely distributed network launches in cable history and clearly demonstrates the tremendous drawing power of the National Geographic brand and its content," said the spokesman.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

DirecTV EPG shows change occurs 4/1 at 2AM


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> BTW, who does have this channel? I looked on their webpage and it says DirecTV doesn't have it, Dish doesn't have it and Comcast in my area doesn't have it. It claimed Fios did but it gave me no channel number.


Yeah, FiOS has it. It's on channel 132 - it replaces Fox Reality in the guide. My understanding of the channel is that it was meant to be a direct replacement from the provider. But that's just what I heard. The fact that many providers aren't picking it up, in light of that, tells me that what I heard was incorrect. BTW, if you have FiOS, and it's not showing up in your guide, check your favorites lists. Something that Verizon still has issues with - if they add/delete a channel, it messes with the channels in your favorites lists that but up against that channel in the guide. I had to not only add it to my favorites list, but I had to re-add a number of channels around it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Also a general rule, if there's no DirecTV press release or actual news story about an official carriage deal, we're probably not getting the channel in question.


Even if there _is_ a DIRECTV press release the carriage isn't all that time certain.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

xmguy said:


> DirecTV EPG shows change occurs 4/1 at 2AM


Why do you think that? because "when Animals Attack" is gonna be on? Thats not a nature show, its a reality type show that aired on Fox in the early 90s.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Its just a recorded loop of archived programming for providers like D* and E* that haven't reached a carriage deal. Nick GAS was still on E* like like a year or 2 after it was shut down.


If it is a loop, it is an awfully long one and matches exactly to the programming they have in the guide. I don't think it is a loop. I think they are still broadcasting.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Let's see if we can sum this up:

1. Fox Reality Channel is going away, when no one knows for sure but it's history so that's now a mute point

2. A new channel has been announced National Geo Wild... also a done deal.

3. DirecTV and DIsh Network have no carriage agreement for this channel in place, that is unchanged.

Ok, so explain to me why this is still being discussed? If and when DirecTV signs a carriage agreement for this channel and announces it, we will have a new channel.

Until such an announcement occurs all of this is without relevance.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Let's see if we can sum this up:
> 
> 1. Fox Reality Channel is going away, when no one knows for sure but it's history so that's now a mute point
> 
> ...


Beats looking at the number 76.04. Maybe.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

It's my understanding that most carriage agreements have stipulations about significant changes in programming, allowing the distributor to get out of a deal if the producer changes a channel too substantially. So Fox probably can't force Directv, Dish or other company currently distributing Reality Channel to take NGC-Wild. They have to work out a new deal - and from the reports, no deal has been agreed to.


----------



## Taltizer (Sep 26, 2007)

Fox Reality Channel 250's out Nat Geo Wild SD is in on Ch.283 was in TV Mail on my TV this morning.I just they launch the HD version on Directv Soon.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Just watching it now,a man just called 911 because a rat was in the toilet and he got bit in the butt.

interesting channel


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Let's continue the discussion here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=179508


----------

